# AMERICAN ARMS O/U



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Do Any Of You Guys Know Anything About The American Arms Waterfowl And Turkey O/u 3.5 Mag?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Not the best ever made and they did have problems with them. Wouldn't consider it unless it was dirt cheap.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have had one for about 6 years. It's an ok gun. When I first had it, it tended to DOUBLE on me. And when your doing high overheard shots, with 3 1/2 in mag shells, it will whomp your ***.......lol.

But for some reason it got wore out or something. So it doesn't NOT do that anymore. Other then that it's been an ok gun. NEver failed to eject or fire. That's always good.

So I'd give it a 6 out of 10.

:sniper:


----------

